
Ustream's Audience For Apple's iPhone Announcement: Bigger Than Cable News - markbao
http://www.businessinsider.com/500000-people-watched-apples-iphone-announcement-over-ustream-2009-6
======
TrevorJ
The biggest take-away I had from this is that production value, graphics
packages and big studio sets aren't what attract people to some content. If
the screenshot is any indication most of these videos where poorly lit
handheld streams from a single camera. One hopes that if the television
industry takes anything away from this it is that people care less about how
you dress your show up and more about what the actual content is. If this had
been covered on TV we would have had to sift through commercial breaks, into
graphics outro graphics and the incessant jabbering of a couple inane hosts
along with the inevitable text crawl at the bottom from viewers texting in
(just to show that the network understands social media).

